# UFO's, Aliens & Ghosts do you believe?



## firedragon (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you recon are we alone in the universe and is there really ghosts? Has any one seen or heard any strange things?
Ghosts..... When staying at a friends in we sleeped in the same room i woke up when i heard the bedroom door open and saw some one walk across the room, thinking it was her i asked her what she was doing, then heard her snore, the figure turned and started walking towards mecame right up to the bed then dissapeared. It was wearing an old army uniform and scared the hell out of me. There's also the usual feeling someone in the room when there's no one there and hearing someone call my name when there's no one with me.
UFO's... When living in lowood the sky at night is beauitful without the town/city lights we'd lay out there for hours. Some nights we'd see lights that looked like a star dart across the sky stop dead and dart off in another direction, sometimes changing directions a few times before dissapearing. Possibly not a ufo but deffinatly strange.


----------



## wardy (Oct 26, 2007)

if seen some strange lights in the night sky allright way way to high for any plane or chopper and they were in formation 4 of them moved to the west for a few seconds stop for about 15 seconds went back to the east stoped for bout 10 seconds then took off and were out of sight in about 4 seconds. So i have no idea what they were lol.


----------



## krusty (Oct 26, 2007)

no i dont, i think it is all a load of B S.....jmo.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 26, 2007)

UFOs exist...until you identify them...


----------



## Khagan (Oct 26, 2007)

It's possible, but i aint a fanatic about it nor do i deny they are possible so..

At our old house we had a kinda weird thing.. There would be a shadowy figure that walked up the hallway, you could hear footsteps but everyone was sitting down and in the same room.. It happened a few times.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 26, 2007)

I am secretly an alien, ack ack.


----------



## Radar (Oct 26, 2007)

Im not fanatical by any means, but Im in the "I've seen some bizarre $h1T" boat.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 26, 2007)

im a sceptic and a half ,although one night when i was about 17 i was sleeping in the lounge at my girlfriends house when i heard breathing next to me(not my girlfriend , we wernt allowed to sleep in the same room,someone told her mum some crazy storie that girls get pregnent with boys in their bed..........) anyway, so im am laying their saying hello.....hello.......whos that.......to no reply , i almost dropped one on the spot. then i hear a sigh and somthing turn the other way. then the floorboards started to creak ,exactly the same sound as when you walk on [email protected]*%$& this, i ran straight into reannas mums room and told her "im either loosing it or somthings out in the lounge, im am either sleeping in reannas room or with you tonight".........her mum didnt want a bar of it and made me sleep in my girlfriends room. so i walk into her room shaking like hell and woke her up. i said there is somthing out in your lounge ......a ghost or somthing. this was her reply ......... "just tell it ,it shouldnt be here" (i should of thought of that one.)"i just tell it to shut up when ever it makes that stupid sighing sound"........... sighing sound i said . thats what i heard.slept with one eye open all night, the next day they all told me that they had been living with strange things happening in that house for 10 years.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe.


----------



## cma_369 (Oct 26, 2007)

Id like to belive but nothing has happened to me yet


----------



## Leigh (Oct 26, 2007)

what about psychics?


----------



## Viridae (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Radar (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL, This has nothing to do with dodgy religions, viridae :lol:
Im a total athiest and biologist for life, but sometimes things happen that make you wonder about the bigger picture (bigger picture =/= god, to me, anyway)


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 26, 2007)

awwwwwww c'mon guys, hasn't ANYONE seen the X-files??????? 
actually, we have a couple of resident ethers inour place, non-threatening (else I'd be OUTTA here like a shot!) Was an uncureable sceptic till we moved to our last house, had dark shadowy figures there, then learned the previous owners "played" with ouija boards!! (bad, BAD juju!!) 
As for ufo's, well if the X-files don't convince ya, then I guess I'm sceptical bout them!!


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe. I've had some minor stuff but my mate... man his stories make me scared to drive home alone sometimes. I deliberatley avoid looking in mirrors at night most of the time as that's a likely place to see ghosts apparently. Another friend (to the one above) has a little girl in his house. ghost girl. and he can sense spirits... dead and alive. Very weird. He says he can walk into a graveyard no probs... but go into a hospital and it's just too overwhelming! These are people i trust. and combined with my own experiences (which are meagre compared to theirs) it's enough to make me believe.


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 26, 2007)

oh yeah ouija's are bad kids! don't play with Satan he's a bully! He's only after your lunch money.


----------



## mr black (Oct 26, 2007)

rednut said:


> Im a total athiest and biologist for life, but sometimes things happen that make you wonder about the bigger picture (bigger picture =/= god, to me, anyway)



I am the same, but yeah I have seen and experienced some interesting things to say the least. 

Does make you wonder...


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 27, 2007)

Well i dont believe in any god, but some bloke handed me this note yesterday and ran off !!

We have your satellite if you want it back send 20 billion in Martian money. 
No funny business or you'll never see it again.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 27, 2007)

ghosts are gay


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 27, 2007)

seen several ghosts.....

as for ufo's and aliens... how else did we get here? hmmm....


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 27, 2007)

There are at least 13 aliens who use this site. We should have you deported


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you discriminating against aliens, Yellowtamarin?
Aliens have rights (if they existed).


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't beleive in ghosts or aliens, but I do believe in God and Satan and angels and demons.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2007)

Aliens-yes, Ghosts (sadly)- no. I'm a big one for loving a good ghost story


----------



## stary boy (Oct 27, 2007)

Pixies are real.


----------



## mertle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah we had this sort of thread not long ago, 

Put me in the believers bucket, 

We would have to be insanely arrogant to think we are the only ones in the universe!


----------



## pythoness (Oct 27, 2007)

i have lived in many haunted houses, both gentle and nasty. i have seen polterguists in action and have spent many years studying and practicing how to release earth-bound souls. magic is also possible,, and is in fact nothing more than focusing and bending your will. just because you can't see it, doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## Recharge (Oct 27, 2007)

read, watch and freak out 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article385529.ece

"ghost swing" !! :evil:


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 27, 2007)

I see dead aliens .


----------



## horsenz (Oct 27, 2007)

see the ghost like to have a play as well:shock::shock:


----------



## Khagan (Oct 27, 2007)

Recharge said:


> read, watch and freak out
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article385529.ece
> 
> "ghost swing" !! :evil:



Weird.. Wonder what would happen if someone tried to hold it still or just plain took the swing away XD.


----------



## Radar (Oct 27, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Weird.. Wonder what would happen if someone tried to hold it still or just plain took the swing away XD.


 
LOL, It might be a bad idea to try that. Little kids can throw quite a tantrum, I'd hate to see what that one could do :shock:. Can you imagine if it becomes a bully, lol, all these little kids just bouncing into the air and getting thrown around on the play equipment, lunch money dissappearing........:lol:


----------



## mattmc (Oct 27, 2007)

Freaky. Ooooly Ooooly Ooooly
" And Then I Saw It's Face...and Now Im A Believer....no Sorry, Now Im Soiled For Life." 

Its True Its All True. Im An Alien. How Did You Find Out. I Was Abducted 1 Time When I Was Ten. They Tested Me And Poked Me And Probed Me. Ive Got This Chip In My Head And My Heart And My Downstairs. And At Night They All Buzz For 1 Minute. They Are Keeping A Tab On Me. They Take Me Up There 1 Time Every 2 Years To Makesure All Is Well. They Look Like A Human To Start With. Then When We Get Into The Spaceship They Change To There Normal Form. They Are Krakens. Giant Squid Like Creatures That Have Lost Of Hands. Its Filthy But Im Used To It. Anyway They Put Me In A Deep Sleep And I Can Do What Ever I Want In The Sleep. Its Quite Fun. 
The Aliens Arent That Smart Overall. They Just No How To Build Stuff. When They Where Doing Tests To Start With They Where Measuring My Weight And All And They Measured Each Individual Limb. They Where Like 9+9+18+18=67. Stupid Things They Are But They Managed To Turn Me Into 1 Of Them

I Believe In Other Life Forms. Ghosts And Aliens And All Of The Above.

Its All Different For Everybody. Everyone Is Sort Of In There On Parallel Time Frame Where Different Things Happen.

There Is No Need To Be Scared Of My Or The Rest Of My Kind.
"we Come In Piece After We Kill You All" Mwahaha
"kill All Humans, Kill All Humans"

Jmo
Cheerio Lads
Matt... The Alien You Didnt Know Existed Until Now


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

You'll complete nutters.


----------



## Radar (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, Matt, Im certainly glad Im not the only one, thanks for coming out.


----------



## mattmc (Oct 27, 2007)

so rednut you wanna join me in that killing rampage 
i seriously do belive but isnt it funny that most sitings are in most unpopulated areas. i guess they are just shy but i can tell you im not.
"KILL, DESTROY, KILL, DESTROY"


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 27, 2007)

PiMp said:


> ghosts are gay


 

hahahahh I can tell what happend to you in you're ghost incounters , hahahahhahaha


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 27, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Are you discriminating against aliens, Yellowtamarin?
> Aliens have rights (if they existed).


It's the law. If they have the proper citizenship it's okay, but then they wouldn't be aliens anymore. Perhaps they are on temporary visas.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 27, 2007)

i wonder if they'd pass that new citizenship test?

EDIT: come to think of it howard would just blame societies problems on them, and thats even before pauline hanson gets on her high horse...


----------



## Radar (Oct 27, 2007)

Most Aussies wouldn't pass that citizenship test, lol.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 27, 2007)

My cousins lived on their bloke for a long time before they decided to build a house closer to the front and move into that. When I first stayed there (actually it was the only time I ever stayed there) they'd been in the new house for a few years. I woke the first morning to a cackling sound coming from the backyard. I laughed it off as a dream but heard it again. I still thought it was crap. When I was eating breakfast with my cousin and aunty I jokingly told them, i was that tiered this morning I heard a witch cackling. I expected them to find it funny. They didn't. Apparently in the caravan About every two or three months my older cousin would be woken to his mums voice calling for him to come outside. The first couple of times he actually did and started going to where she was standing until she screamed for him to get back inside the caravan, where she really was. They even called the police the first few times.

Idiots seemed to never learn and when the boys were older used the caravan as a play room. One night apparantly one bloke was playing toney hawk on PS2 and a few others were messing around with one of them boards trying to summon Satan himself or some crap. Anyway, there was some power out for just a second but the TV and game stayed on it didn't matter what move they did on the game, or how many moveds they did, every move got the score 666 and the total stayed at 666. Don't know how much I believe their stories though.

I was a bit of a sceptic until my dads old place. Lots of weird stuff happened there to multiple people, but since I stayed there the most I heard the most. Footsteps up and down the hall way, doors closing without a breeze, then opening. The worse (thank god it didn't happen much) was when I'd be on my own then I hear clear as day one of my brothers screaming for my dad to help them, screaming that they were dying or going to die, all while my brothers lived a good 2hrs away and my dad was out. I called them the first couple of times it happened but ignored it to the end. The weirdest thing was when me and a mate had our girlfriends around being crazy late one night when there was a sound that silenced us all from laughing out heads off. Strange thing was we all described the sound as a different sound.

I know its getting on now but there was just one other time. My mums house is a split level three story job and from the dinning room if you sit in the right seat you can see the landing and the stairs going upstairs and downstairs. I was sitting there one night and we were all laughing and having a good time, my younger brother was saying stupid things and I was calling him a retard and moron when I saw a young girl race downstairs onto the landing, point at me (she looked messed up bad) then race down the stairs. Done some research and found out there was a mentally disabled girl that died in the house. 

Yet even after all that I'm not sure if I'm a true believer. I've seen some weird things, but maybe I'm just loosing my mind  PS - I thought I was the only alien!


----------



## m.punja (Oct 27, 2007)

jeepers :shock: thats got to be my longest post ever :lol:


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

I think I saw the citizenship test thing once and there is no way I could pass it and I've lived in Australia all my life.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 27, 2007)

Aren't redheads supposed to be aliens?? (no not alienated)


----------



## Leigh (Oct 27, 2007)

the shop i work in is haunted, stuff turns intself on. and at my school, the office staff are convinced theres soemthing there, as there are always odd coincidences occuring. 

... as for red heads, a guy i know mum has bronw hair, dad and little brother jet black, but he has red. methinks alien abduction


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 27, 2007)

I suspect my snake cages may be haunted as the lights in there keep turning off and on!!   lol


----------



## slim6y (Oct 27, 2007)

We'd feel pretty insignificant if there were no othe rlife forms in this gigantic huge (tautology) universe... It's so big that even big can't describe how big it is... 

Well, my personal opinion with no basis for scientific proof is there's simply no existence of extra terrestrial (or alien) life anywhere in this jolly big universe. And dead people are dead and do not haunt or come back clad in sheets and go woooooooooooh. 

Next on the line is:

Humans (and earthlings) are mind boggolingly lucky they exist! Quite simply because of a series of incredibly fortunate circumstances lead to life on this planet.

These set of fortunate things even go down to as far as the correct coloured sun and the right protection from UV allowing a peak in the spectrum at green allowing plants to do their thing blah blah blah... 

Now - in alternate realities men are from mars and women are from venus... which is quite possible in my mind.

Let's take venus for example.. a nice looking planet, but a little too rich in CO2 - not realyl a chance of holding or supporting life. The temperature is upwards of 400'C and it is in fact hotter than the closest planet to the sun, Mercury. So were women originally from venus?

Quite possibly - where does CO2 come from? Respiration!

Well, that's one possibility - and women sure do a lot of respiration... nag nag nag nag... see - lots of CO2 coming out. I bet that planet was full of gossipers and naggers and more gossipers... Nag nag nag until the planet came so over run with CO2 that they all had to build a giant space ship and move off of Venus... Where too... the next planet to pollute full of CO2 - and it's happening already!

Men - could they really be from Mars? The god of war? Well, quite possibly... Mars used to have huge quantities of water (so it is believed) lots and lots and lots of it! Rivers and seas and water falls and lakes etc. The planet was over run with water!

One day Adam and Adam were walking down and they had a bet (both were stupid engineers). Adam said, I bet I can make this planet dry... And the other Adam said.. Crud cakes you can not - so the challenge was laid...

Eventually Adam made a huge machine that transported all the water from Mars to the closest planet, Earth... and Earth was flooded. Adam and Adam laughed... But then Adam said, cooool, can we get the water back now. Unfortuantely Adam hadn't thought that through so they all got in a big space ship and came to earth as well.

This is how Planet earth was inhabited and this is why no other life exists on any other planet any where in the entire big universe!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 27, 2007)

erm Someone commented about me not being human. erm , I may not look human and act differently but......... crappers maybe i'm not , haha , you can all get off me planet 

P.S , Ghosts are only dead people.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 27, 2007)

slim6y said:


> We'd feel pretty insignificant if there were no othe rlife forms in this gigantic huge (tautology) universe... It's so big that even big can't describe how big it is...
> 
> Well, my personal opinion with no basis for scientific proof is there's simply no existence of extra terrestrial (or alien) life anywhere in this jolly big universe. And dead people are dead and do not haunt or come back clad in sheets and go woooooooooooh.
> 
> ...


Hehehehehe cool theories.
As for your opening sentence - I reckon we should fell _very significant_ if we are the only life forms, not the other way around.


----------



## Radar (Oct 27, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Aren't redheads supposed to be aliens?? (no not alienated)


 
That may explain a few things. :?


----------



## firedragon (Oct 27, 2007)

Leigh said:


> what about psychics?


Yeh i left them out didn't I. Have you ever thought about a person then they ring or you run into them in the street a second later, or thought about something then it happened a split second after almost like you predicted it or dreamt something and it's happened. The theory that sometimes a childs imaginary friend isn't that imaginary it's a ghostly friend. To me we are all "psychic" in some way just some more so than others.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

Sixth sense, we can sometimes see things before they happen.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 27, 2007)

Or if someone is watching us.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 27, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Or if someone is watching us.


'The Sense of Being Stared At' by Rupert Sheldrake - a great read.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 27, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Hehehehehe cool theories.
> As for your opening sentence - I reckon we should fell _very significant_ if we are the only life forms, not the other way around.



Hehe... thanks - but the significance vs insignificance has real meaning - I'm not arguing the point tho, I will try as best i can to explain why i chose insignificant.

Firstly - we all pretty much know how jolly huge the universe is - it's really large. 

So if we were the only living planet in the entire universe - what would we have to look for? 

We all seem to desire the possibilities that other life forms exist, hell, the US spend BILLIONS on SETI and other silly nonsense. Even the Voyager craft (I think it's called) that's some 9 billion km away past the furthest reaches of our galaxies on a crash course with unknown. On the tail of that is a map of our star system and a record player (I believe) that will play peace messages from earth.

I am sure when that hunk of junk crashes on another planet that they won't look at the map and think about returning it... but there is that glimmer of hope in someone's forward thinking eyes that the space craft may be returned with some peacful ET messages. Of course, if someone throws their rubbish in my back yard I generally burn it and begin throwing my rubbish in their yard!

We'd be even more insiginificant than how tiny we are, because then there's no possibility we're being watched. So there's nothing to guage significance with!

In fact, we would be so damned insignificant that it would be far more important to make up alien abduction stories just to keep that glimmer, nay, twinkle of hope that someone somewhere with enough intelligence will return a fully operartional voyager craft that left our humble planet some time in '72!


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Sixth sense, we can sometimes see things before they happen.



Its actually supposed to be a result of a mix up between short and long term memory(apparently) either that or just a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Radar (Oct 29, 2007)

cris said:


> Its actually supposed to be a result of a mix up between short and long term memory(apparently) either that or just a glitch in the matrix.


 
Ah yes, Future Memory, my favourite kind....


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 29, 2007)

cris said:


> Its actually supposed to be a result of a mix up between short and long term memory(apparently) either that or just a glitch in the matrix.


Where did you hear this? Would like to find out more...


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Where did you hear this? Would like to find out more...



It was a doco about this guy who looked remarkably like Keanu Reeves and how the life is just a computer simulation being run by evil robots that use humans as batteries.

If you mean the other bit i cant remember where i heard it but this link has some stuff. Read the bit under the scientific research bit. http://psychology.wikia.com/wiki/Deja_vu


----------



## mattmc (Oct 29, 2007)

cris said:


> It was a doco about this guy who looked remarkably like Keanu Reeves and how the life is just a computer simulation being run by evil robots that use humans as batteries.
> 
> HEY cris i think i can remember that 1. i believe it had three parts to it.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh red heads are definately aliens!!!! :lol:

Nah I've seen some pretty freaky deaky stuff.....

My Dad has been a cop for almost 30yrs..... tough 6.4ft bruelly looking bugger...... he WILL NOT under any circumstances go into the old jailhouse at Wilcannia far west NSW.... one night he was by himself down in the solitary cells doing some paper work in peace and quiet..... in 35 degree heat at night he said he started to get goose bumps from the cold air that seemed to be circulating... one of the doors flung open and he swears he saw a dead body covered in blood attempting to reach for him and screaming..... as you would Dad ran for dear life out of the jail/courthouse and told the others on duty that he was not coming back that night....

I remember him coming home.... he was very very shakey, did not sleep that night and had terrible night mares for a few months...

There were a few other stories like that about his time in the old jail/courthouse but that one has always stuck with me because that was in the early 90s and only a few years before was one of the first aboriginal deaths in custody out there which was in the soliatry holding cells...

Alot of other weird things happened out west...

Other than that a good friend of mine used to live in an old manor type house that was heritage listed in Austimer, NSW..... i hated her formal lounge room, forever unexplained creaks, whispers, footsteps, lights turning on and off, i even saw a scarey lady in the 'maids quarters' once..... i never went to the toilet at night at that house.... would just hold it until morning.... no way in hell were you getting me to go anywhere alone in that house after dark :shock:

I like the scarey stories too.... keep em coming :?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 29, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Oh red heads are definately aliens!!!! :lol:


 

Not long after that was written i caught a bit of the news on tv and they showed the link between redheads and Neanderthals!! (yes i'm series  and have nothing against redheads, just saying what i have seen/read) 
The even had the pale skin and freckles!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 2, 2007)

Red hair is a dominant trait. Hands up those among us that have grown facial hair and have been horrified when you see red hair :shock: I have no doubt Neanderthal man had red hair and freckles.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 2, 2007)

good stories keep em coming


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 2, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Not long after that was written i caught a bit of the news on tv and they showed the link between redheads and Neanderthals!! (yes i'm series  and have nothing against redheads, just saying what i have seen/read)
> The even had the pale skin and freckles!!



nice idea, but....

Neanderthalls were an offshoot of our evolutionary line, a genetic deadend that did not contribute any genes to modern humans. They may have had red hair and freckles (who knows), but are no closer genetically to modern red heads, brunettes or asians etc.


----------



## Reptile City (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont belive in ghost, tooth fairy or God.
I do belive in science & technology.
There are billions of planets that can support life the numbers say.
We are heading to other planets soon & our technology is what 100 years max.
But on another planet there may be life that has had technology for 800 years.
They would be able to do what we couldnt even imagen.
There would have to be other beings that travel through space.
But the odds off meeting would be very very very tiny.
Maybe I just what to much stargate?
Hey get that probe out of my ASSS!!:shock:
Na Noo Na Noo.

Jason


----------



## Tirilia (Nov 3, 2007)

Put me down as a believer. Ive had too many ghost 'encounters' for them not to be real.

Some stories; 
Several years after my Oma passed away, my mum and I were living in a small place with my new step father. He and I were not getting along very well, and mum sensed it but nothing could really be done. Our house was one story, very secure.. Had those movement-sensor alarms all around the house. It was turned on every night and though we had a cat at the time, she slept in my room. In our lounge room, two rooms from mine, we had a large glass table, and on it was a ceramic salt and pepper shaker.
One night I was woken up by what sounded like fingernails drumming slowly on glass, I was terrified of burglars so froze in my bed. The drumming stopped and I heard one of the ceramic shakers being picked up (heard the scrape) and then put down firmly again on the glass table.. after a few seconds more, the other shaker was picked up and put down again. I knew I couldn't go outside of my room to see what was going on because I would set off the alarm. There was a long pause, and then I heard something like two tiny bells being shaken. This lasted for 5 seconds, and then it was gone.

The next morning, I told mum everything I had heard, she had turned off the alarm herself that morning, so she knew it had been on. When I told her about the bells, she sat quietly for a moment then went into her wardrobe, pulled down her 'treasures' box and pulled something out, shaking it behind her back.. The exact same sound as the two tiny bells I had heard "Something like this?" She asked. "Yes! Thats it!" I said, she smiled and showed me what she had been holding. A tiny knitted baby slipper, MY tiny knitted baby slipper.. And stitched onto it were two tiny silver bells. 

"This is yours. Your Oma knitted them for you when you were a bub... When Oma passed away, I put the other slipper into her Coffin to be buried with her.. and I kept the other"
___________________________________________

During a troubled time in my life, Mum and I lived just together, step dad lived in Cairns for work. We had a tiny apartment with bedrooms next to each other with a hall that ran up to them. One night, only an hour after we had both gone to bed, I was sitting up reading, my door was closed so the light wouldn't bother mum. I heard slow footsteps on the carpet outside my room, walking past down the hall. I didn't think much of it. Then they slowly returned. Again, they turned and walked back down the hall, and then back.. they were getting steadily faster. "I thought you were going to bed?" No reply. The footsteps got faster and soon they were running up and down the hall. "Mum!" I called out, no reply. Not as scared of burglars as I use to be, I opened my door, expecting to see someone in the house, or at best my mum sleepwalking, but there was no one. Closing my door, the running resumed. But now, something brushed against my door each time it passed.

This kept happening over the next few nights, lasted around a week. By then I was pretty sick of it. So eventually I yelled "******* OFF!" and what do you know, it didn't come back after that.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> Red hair is a dominant trait. Hands up those among us that have grown facial hair and have been horrified when you see red hair :shock: I have no doubt Neanderthal man had red hair and freckles.



Red hair is a recessive trait - so much so there's talk of a red head extinction very soon!

So bye bye to the ranga... ginga... ginge... red nut... ginger nut... blah blah blah...

I'm happily brunette (dominant yeah baby yeah) all over! Except the hairs on my arms.. they're blonde...


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Trilia... I got goose bumps when I read your story...

So I turned the air conditioning off.


----------



## Radar (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes Slimy6, a redhead extinction :lol: I think your blonde is showing through (while we're being generalist and sterotypical here :lol
I guess in all the scientific reading you've been doing on the subject you've come across the finding that the gene that produces red hair is actually linked to a gene coding for a higher pain threshold? So much so that scientists are trying to isolate it in mice (redhead mice are expressed as a golden/yellow phenotype), in a bid to work out if it can be isolated in humans and used in the treatment of degenerative diseases. 
Thats gotta be an evolutionary advantage, I'd say :lol:

I wouldnt want to p*ss off a Neanderthal, not sure about you people :lol:

But Swing was right. :|


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure about the ufo thing but i believe in ghost though.


----------



## beesagtig (Nov 3, 2007)

All the UFOs I see are generally IFOs when I realise they're planes!


----------



## eladidare (Nov 3, 2007)

i belive theres aliens out there somewhere, i think they would like similar to us.
i also think life on 'their' planet would have formed over billions of years starting off as tiny prokaryotic organisms and evolving into big crazy gorilla woman!
who knows maybe they have been around for a billion gazillion years, and i have general suspicions that golf legend Annika Sorenstrem is one of those aliens!
honestly, how many people can use a 1 iron?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

I think there's aliens in your head there red nut 

But still... I guess there's a reason why you have that screen name :lol:

Well, make sure your species stays alive... 

My research pretty much landed me as far as triple J one day when I heard rangas were going to be extinct. I was quite happy with that discovery knowing I am neither 

But still... There's loads of ginga scientists who really have to show their worth :lol:


----------



## mattmc (Nov 3, 2007)

reptile city. stargate rocks. it is based on real events aswell. you dont watch too much stargate. oh and if anyone has watched the x-files, all those aliens are real too


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 3, 2007)

eladidare said:


> i belive theres aliens out there somewhere, i think they would like similar to us.
> i also think life on 'their' planet would have formed over billions of years starting off as tiny prokaryotic organisms and evolving into big crazy gorilla woman!
> who knows maybe they have been around for a billion gazillion years, and i have general suspicions that golf legend Annika Sorenstrem is one of those aliens!
> honestly, how many people can use a 1 iron?



a famous golfer (i cant remember which one) was playing golf one day when a storm broke out.
lightning started striking nearby making the playing partners nervous, so this golfer reaches into his bag and pulls out a 1 iron and holds it above his head!
'what the hell are you doing!" scream the other golfers, he replies "dont worry, not even god can hit a 1 iron".:lol:


----------



## Australis (Nov 3, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> nice idea, but....
> 
> Neanderthalls were an offshoot of our evolutionary line, a genetic deadend that did not contribute any genes to modern humans. They may have had red hair and freckles (who knows), but are no closer genetically to modern red heads, brunettes or asians etc.



At this stage i would like to pull out the intergrade word.

There is some evidence that Cro Magnum and Neanderthal man did breed ( rape ) with each other.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 3, 2007)

yes ther is SOME evidence to suggest that some shenanigans went on, but none that indicates that viable offspring were produced which could then hybridise with either parent.

Even if it did happen they would still be no closer genetically to red heads than to us norms.


----------



## Australis (Nov 3, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> Even if it did happen they would still be no closer genetically to red heads than to us norms.



Red heads are not normal?


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 3, 2007)

you need to ask? :lol:


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 3, 2007)

*I believe in what I can touch, see and lick .... btw I saw Elvis serving at the local 7/11 the other day. *


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had waaaaay too many experiences to note them down.. so yeah, I am a huge believer. I have had both good and horrible experiences, they aren't always nice!!!

I can't remember who wrote it earlier... but hell yeah... Magik exists!!!

UFO's???... I believe there is something out there, surely humans can't be that self absorbed to think we are the only life forms in this or any other universe.


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 3, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *I believe in what I can touch, see and lick .... btw I saw Elvis serving at the local 7/11 the other day. *


If I saw Elvis I don't think I would lick him.
That's just me though...


----------



## bredligirl (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe in ghosts & believe in supernatual's having had experiences. As for Ufo's & aliens, we would have to be very nieve to believe we (humans) are the only living things in the universe, don't you think?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope I don't think that bredligirl.. I think humans rely on the fact that we AREN'T the only species in the universe. Personally, my htoughts are the chances life occured on earth are so sporadicly unusual - so the fact the universe is so mind boggingly large you'd like to think there's more life... but the chances of it occuring are so infinitesimally small that there's also a chance there is no life!!!

But keep thinking positive - that we're not alone... because we all love to believe!


----------



## seabat (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all,
This is my first post but for anyone who was spooked by the "ghost swing" I thought you might like to know there's an explanation for everything - [video=youtube;l54W2gM-gYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l54W2gM-gYM[/video]

Gingers are creepy though...


----------



## Reptile City (Nov 4, 2007)

Dr Karl K on triple J. said "there are more suns in the universe then there are grains of sand on every beach on Earth" that alot so the chances are pretty good for all the factor to create life of some sort.
Who knows we could be the first planet with life?
We have living things at the most extremes places on our planet.
Hey if god can live in space or another planet why can aliens?


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.thekeyboard.org.uk/Extraterrestrial life.htm



> The statitistics
> 
> 1) The number of galaxies. An estimated 50 billion galaxies are visible with modern telescopes and the total number in the universe must surely exceed this number by a huge factor, but we will be conservative and simply double it. That's 100,000,000,000 galaxies in the universe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reptile City (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks Oskorei!
That was excellent with the statistics.
I have a intrest in space & planets.
Jason


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

A couple of not to technical flaws with those stats tho...

The 100 planets they discovered are all generally the size of saturn... unable to support life (it's a gravity thing apparently).

One in a million isn't rare - all things considered you're one in 7 billion... That's 7000 times more rare than one in a million.

So - my guess still states we could very well be alone in this universe - and - as I said - we just seem to hang on to this ever so minute grasp that our existence requires other life to exist elsewhere... I wonder if cows have the same problem...


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

Theres no option for me on the list.

I believe in ghosts but I don't believe in aliens and ufos, I do believe that some of the people who see aliens and ufos are seeing real phenomenon but IMO it isn't life from another planet.


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 5, 2007)

but slimy your a man of science, the contitions on earth that enabled life to be born (heat, water, carbon etc)
there is a good chance that just 1 place out there has similar conditions and can grow something.. might not be an advanced alien or anything, it might just be a bacteria. and that is life so therefore i see it being possilble

plus who says that only the conditions on earth can create life... there might be gas based life forms or what not.
i dont belive in the little green/gray men or that aliens come to earth to abduct us for stuff.. i find that a fantasy. but having some other organism like bacteria somewhere else out there i find to be a certain thing


Mick


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

Slimy6 is a man?


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 5, 2007)

haha i dont know if they are male or female, either way that are of man kind therefore a man
ahaha


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

Aweeee c'mon rednut - you're just sore that I called you a ginga haha.. and your species are nearly extinct... 

Yes I'm a man!!! Well, more a boy than a man... but male none the less!

Ok, this boy of science says...

Earth was jolly lucky (you can use other words other than jolly to add power to this sentence) to even get life. Think about all those incredible fortunes (and misfortunes) that had to of occured in order for earth to begin to support life. And then the high electrical discharges and the amino acids and blah blah blah - who even knows if that is correct...

ShalI continue?

Not only was earth so jolly lucky it just happened to be right, but many more coincidences had to occur in order to get any form of life... too much luck perhaps for this to occur elsewhere? I'd sooner beleive in god than the easy possibility that life exists on other planets.

What's that other new-evolution called? It's a cross between god and evolution - the hybrid of sorts - well, that one has more credit than a bunch of stats and possibilities...

So what it comes down to - as of yet I don't say life doesn't exist, I'm trying to squash the idea that it *has *to exist on another planet....

The mere idea that we're just one in 7 billion should give you an idea on how jolly lucky you're not an ant!

So in mere fact we're one in several hundred billion billion life forms on this planet... an ever larger number than stars in our galaxy!


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 5, 2007)

ok i have read your posts wrong then mate.. i thought you were saying that life cannot exist anywhere else.

but if you are saying that it could exists elsewhere tho it is highly unlikly then i am good with that mate

cheers


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

No, I am just saying it DOESN'T have to exist and people can't say it HAS to exist...

I never said it could or couldn't! 

HAHA.. it made sense to me


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Aweeee c'mon rednut - you're just sore that I called you a ginga haha.. and your species are nearly extinct...


 
Well, yeah.  (No, actually you'd have to meet me to understand that one :lol:, to people who truely think the hair colour gags hurt deep, Im so glad you're all the same, it makes being me much more fun :lol

But seriously, I just had the feeling you were female. People, if you have a non-discript name, for gods sake put up the little symbol. 

I've been holding back cause I didnt want to offend a women :lol:. Ah well, out the window with that.


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> No, I am just saying it DOESN'T have to exist and people can't say it HAS to exist...



ok mate, i agree with this 100%


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 5, 2007)

rednut said:


> I've been holding back cause I didnt want to offend a women :lol:. Ah well, out the window with that.




GO ON HIT HIM!!!! SMASH HIM!!!

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!:lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

Let's be men about this rednut - not sexist now - I believe in equal rights.. haha...

And all us normal coloured dominant gene people are all the same....


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Let's be men about this rednut - not sexist now - I believe in equal rights.. haha...
> 
> And all us normal coloured dominant gene people are all the same....


 
Haha: 
Yes, no, rubbish, Damn right>predictable :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

hey... don't hold back rednut (haha)... maybe we should do this via pm so we don't get infracted haha...

Or over a beer - you're not far away.. i got a couple of doz sitting here... see you in 3.5 hours???


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll borrow my girls BMW and see you in 2 hours, and bring a (partial) case with me :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 5, 2007)

**DONE** but don't do a Donk's GF what ever you do there's something like 7000 poles between clownsville and Cairns!


----------



## Radar (Nov 5, 2007)

But think of all the space BETWEEN the poles, I'll be right......


----------

